

Pyro from Team Fortress 2 raytraced in your browser - bhouston
http://jsfiddle.net/bhouston/98X3G/embedded/result/

======
mentos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abqAanC2NZs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=abqAanC2NZs)

Apparently requires 2 Titan's to render. I wonder what you'd be able to pull
off if money was no object

~~~
bjterry
This is like a worst-case scenario for YouTube's compression algorithms, so
it's hard to say how this would actually look on your screen. Rather than
seeing the noise you just see the macroblocks even at highest resolution.

~~~
robert_tweed
There's a better quality video on their site here:

[http://brigade3.com/brigade-3-0-preview-at-
gtc-2014](http://brigade3.com/brigade-3-0-preview-at-gtc-2014)

I've been playing with OctaneRender and LuxRender but hadn't heard of this one
before. Looks good, possibly faster than Octane judging by the video, but it's
impossible to know what they are running it on.

I'm very hopeful that incremental improvements to path tracing algorithms over
the next couple of years will reduce the amount of noise in real-time, as the
render quality is amazing. However even on a high end machine, with a complex
scene you end up with a lot of black areas, which makes everything look
darker. LuxRender partially solves this by rendering over the top of the last
frame by default, but that sometimes creates some nasty ghosting effects that
can be worse than always painting over black like Octane does.

If you want to try this stuff out there's a free demo version of Octane you
can download and LuxRender is entirely free. However Octane requires a CUDA
card with a fair bit of VRAM as it does everything in GPU and the size of the
scene is limited by the amount of VRAM you have.

LuxRender is currently only stable in CPU-only mode and doesn't come with any
UI to speak of; it's more of a rendering toolkit. You can't just open it up
and move a scene around in real-time. You can do that with Octane though and I
thoroughly recommend giving it a try.

There seem to be a fairly significant diminishing returns over rendering time
with path tracing, so the results you get in real-time will probably be about
the same on a wide variety of cards, i.e., full of noise and black areas, but
still impressive. The difference between a render running for 4 hours vs one
running for 8 hours is far less significant than the difference between 10
seconds compared to a minute.

Edit: I just noticed that Brigade is from Otoy, who own Octane Render. The
site's not particularly clear about it, but it looks like this is their cloud-
based render farm solution based on Octane. There's an earlier video somewhere
showing real-time movie-quality rendering over something like 144 GPUs
(instead of the 2-4 in this video). However the cost for renting that much GPU
power was pretty astronomical.

~~~
DiabloD3
I would buy 4 of whatever replaces the Titan Z if I could play a game that
uses this tech at 3x 4k 120hz.

That is absolutely beautiful for realtime.

------
Geee
Couldn't it be much faster considering it runs 'in the cloud'? I'd expect it
to be faster than when rendering on the client. You should probably try Octane
instead of VRAY:
[https://twitter.com/CapeTownC4D/status/451785257289666560](https://twitter.com/CapeTownC4D/status/451785257289666560)

~~~
bhouston
It can always get faster and it will. :) Everyone is moving to GPU-based
renders right now, even V-Ray.

I do notice that sometimes this render doesn't respond immediately to mouse
movement. Must be some bug. This cloud render of a Porche Cayman is much more
responsive:

[http://jsfiddle.net/bhouston/ED5NK/embedded/result/](http://jsfiddle.net/bhouston/ED5NK/embedded/result/)

[http://Clara.io](http://Clara.io) is actually a web-based modeling and
rendering tool that also allows you to seamless embed your work in web pages
like this as either render embeds or as WebGL embeds.

PS. I also think some of our infrastructure is straining a bit with +100
concurrent renders streams.

~~~
Geee
Yup, both of them take at least 1-2 seconds to respond to mouse movements.
Could you do WebGL and blend into ray-traced? Have you seen what
Octane/Brigade (not exactly same tech, but close) can do in realtime?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpT6MkCeP7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpT6MkCeP7Y)
(you probably have)

Anyways, Brigade is coming to cloud as well on AWS GPU instances, so it would
probably be easy for you to just use their solution integrated within your
modeling tool then.

~~~
bhouston
It is possible to integrate Octane/Brigade into our offering. The renderer, be
it ThreeJS or V-Ray or Octane, is already a separable model from our tool.

Here is the same scene using our ThreeJS renderer (e.i. WebGL) integration:

[http://clara.io/embed/25bdae43-fba0-4473-af47-3425d36b4eab](http://clara.io/embed/25bdae43-fba0-4473-af47-3425d36b4eab)

We could likely blend the two together.

In fact, we & Klaas Nienhuis have done something like that with this
interactive demo. The lighting is done via V-Ray but it is baked into the
WebGL textures:

[http://exocortex.github.io/klaas/](http://exocortex.github.io/klaas/)

------
leoc
It's not the official Pyro model from TF2 though.

~~~
bhouston
It is a higher resolution custom model with higher resolution textures. The
game model is a bit too simple I find. I give credits for the model in the
link. :)

